# Make Me Smarter



## bleakley (Jun 13, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm a little vexed with the labeling of my honey jars. The adhesives I use to apply the labels to my jars (both glass and plastic) do not reliably bond them in place. So, I've been having trouble with the some of the labels falling off after a short time.  

I prefer to make my own labels rather than use pressure sensitive labels from a commercial printer.

Can you recommend an adhesive that you find reliable.

Thanx!


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Find a craft store around your home.You will br looking for 3M 77 adhesive spray,This comes in regular strength and extra strength.Spray the label first wait bout 10 seconds then apply it to your bottle.You do not have to spray it heavy.
It should work great for your labels.


----------



## JM (Mar 21, 2005)

I make my labels and I have found about the best glue is Elmers glue stick I have yet to have a label come off.
John


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

has anyone tried the clear labels that you print on your laser printer? I would love a clear label. Thanks.


----------

